# Duluth, GA - Abandoned GSD



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Pls see below email:


"Hello, my name is Alicia Graf and I am an employee at the Petsmart PetsHotel in Duluth, Georgia. We currently have 2 dogs in our facility that have been officially abandoned as of today and are in need of a rescue group to save them. If no rescue group is found, both dogs will be turned over to our 
local Animal Control office. Both dogs have been in our facility since 12/03/08. Max is a purebred German Shepherd, neutered, up to date on vaccines, and is approximately 5 years of age. His brother, Cash, is a Jindo, or Jin-do, which is a Korean Dog. He is not neutered, but is up to date on his vaccines, and is around 3 years of age. The staff and I are hoping anyone can help so we can get these dogs into a safe and loving home, and away from the animal control shelter. If you are able to help, please contact me back with a name and contact number, or please call my manager directly. Her name is Krista Colucci, and her number is 770-813-8400, ext. 6. She can answer any questions you have. Thank you very much for your time. Sincerely, 
Alicia Graf, [email protected]"


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I had a home for the Shepherd. They called about the dog and was going to drive up and do what ever they needed to do and adopt the dog. The people at this facility would not even talk to her about adopting the shepherd without taking the other dog too. This is just crazy to me. It would have been a wonderful home for the Shepherd. I am so sorry boy!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No logic there! Maybe they didn;t like the adopter for some reason? Why wouldn;t they jump at the chance of saving one? AND, Jindos are a difficult breed - one needs to be Jindo savvy.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Just talked to woman at PetSmart; she is checking with her manager re the GS and Jindo having to go together (she didn;t know anything about that); told her there was a possible family for the GS but they were rebuffed by PetSmart. She is going to call me. Said the GS is very nice but the Jindo is unneutered and crazy. The owner is supposedly coming tomorrow to get them; this is a man who travels alot and boards the dogs there. They say he is always complaining about the dogs and this isn;t the first time he's left them there for so long. He got the Jindo as a cute puppy (because his girlfriend wanted it); now the girlfriend's gone and the cute puppy has grown into an unneutered, untrained Jindo!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

It sure sounds like he is a very irresponsible dog owner!!! Post when you hear back please and if he is there and available, I will contact the person wanting the Shepherd. He would have a great home!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I told them there's a GSD family waiting for this one and it's better to save one than none, she agreed. I contacted my Jindo rescues all over the country, they are full and some are beginning to only take Shibas because the Jindos are very hard.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks dogsaver! There are so many that are full right now.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I was told that these two dogs are very bonded.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is understandable since they have been left by their parent so much!!! If anything happens that the GSD can go alone, I think I do have a home for him. She just cannot handle both of them. The home would be very caring and loving and have all the best interest for the GSD.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

If they won;t separate them and the owner doesn;t show, they will go to AC; then the GSD family can go there and adopt. Afraid the Jindo won;t have much luck at AC.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with you dogsaver!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

All they have is each other.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Just called PetSmart again and left another message for Krista - they wold prefer to adopt both together but it isn;t required. The owner has until tonight to get them.

Lakota757: Tell your GS family to call PetSmart again, ask for Krista, and let them know they want her. Maybe PetSMart can convince the owner, if he does show, to let the GS be adopted.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I will do that!! Thank you!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I posted this same dog in Non urgent since they weren't at a shelter, and I left off the Non GSD. Mods yell at me for that! lol


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Never got a call back; will call again tomorrow.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Listed in Non Urgent
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=968025&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

